# Password problem



## SOS8260456 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello.  whem my spouse and I separated I thought I had changed my password for all of my access to TUG.  Apparently, the only password I  changed was to the forums and I think he has been accessing my classified ad info which I have discovered still has the old password.  How can I fix this?

Thanks.

Lisa


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

The forums run on self-contained vBulletin software and are completely separate from your TUG Member account.

To change your TUG Member account log into http://tug2.com then click the 'My TUG/Settings' link in the upper right corner.  You can change your TUG Member password from the resulting dropdown.


----------

